# I am an innovative composer with a degree in innovation



## supercomposer123 (Mar 30, 2015)

Pleased to meet you. I compose for epic films, cinema and movies, in no particular order.

https://soundcloud.com/dadark1ord/sets/album-2-wip


Takao Yoshioka, you cheeky bastard. I know you like that shit. (o::o) 

-dark1ord


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 30, 2015)

I first thought you were pulling our leg but it seems you mean it serious ... so ... welcome.


----------



## SciFlyBoy (Mar 31, 2015)

'What's this knob do?' I love that line. Great work Super. Welcome.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Mar 31, 2015)

Outstanding stuff in your portfolio!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 31, 2015)

Funny, I don't generally think "epic" and "innovative" belong in the same sentence 

That said, welcome.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Mar 31, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Funny, I don't generally think "epic" and "innovative" belong in the same sentence
> 
> That said, welcome.



That's why he was careful enough to split it into two!


----------

